# Commodities Sell-Off



## spectrumchaser (22 March 2008)

Hedge Funds Spark Commodities Sell-Off

even Arabica coffee on a four month low

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,24897,23407432-643,00.html

More falls in commodities to come ?????


----------



## spectrumchaser (2 April 2008)

Metals down

http://www.fxstreet.com/news/forex-news/article.aspx?StoryId=aead1af3-6ce2-4ef6-9a47-c8649b10125c


----------

